# Newborn kitten handfeed.



## Kitcat123daphne (Aug 31, 2017)

My sisters bf cat had kittens, but only one survived. Our cat has five, month old kittens. She licks this new kitten, however isn't laying down to nurse. We are going to keep trying, but is it okay to use a bottle to handfeed her until mama does feed her? 


Ps- the kitten is 120 grams, does that sound right?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Feed it kitten replacement milk, no cow's milk. In a pinch goat milk is ok.


----------



## Kitcat123daphne (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks. 

Mamma takes care of the baby like sit her own, however the baby doesn't latch. She is nursing from bottle though, thankfully. Going in the morning to give a colustrum serum shot. I hope she makes it.


----------



## Kitcat123daphne (Aug 31, 2017)

Here is the little Ole girl. I think she'll be named Cady... her birthday is Oct 3rd lol.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

As long as the baby kitten is eating well and continually gaining weight she should progress, and it's good that your momacat is grooming her and letting her snuggle.  You can help momacat get more interested in little kitty by rubbing a clean cloth on the scent glands around mamacat's mouth, as well as her backside (vulva), and then rub the cloth all over little kitty's head and body. Little kitty should be fine and get well socialized with the other older kittens when she starts to play around 5-6 wks. This is good to keep her with the group (clowder I think is the right term?). All the best!


----------

